# Jamaican blue mountain - Lawes estate ?



## bluemountainlover (Aug 6, 2012)

hi folks, im new to this forum and i wanted to ask a question about jamaican blue mountain coffee. my girlfriend bought some for me for my birthday last week and now im completely hooked - its delicious ! of course this coffee is expensive so i went on a google mission to find the cheapest JBM coffee.

i did find some on ebay, this was fairly cheap but it was from the Lawes estate. i then google for the Lawes estate and found absolutely nothing, so im dubious as to whether this is proper jamaican blue - any thoughts ? i havent purchased any yet !


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

On eBay? I think you already have your answer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Try Sea Island Coffee for Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee. Their buyer John has a great track history on JBM and was one of the early buyers and importers.

They can advise you on the provenance of the beans you're enjoying.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Coffee Bean Shop (http://www.coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk) stock it £27.45 per 250g plus post etc


----------



## bluemountainlover (Aug 6, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Try Sea Island Coffee for Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee. Their buyer John has a great track history on JBM and was one of the early buyers and importers.
> 
> They can advise you on the provenance of the beans you're enjoying.


thats exactly where my girlfriend got them from









i just was searching for cheaper alternatives, if there are any.

incidently, i found this website that says JBM must be "grown on the estates of; Mavis Bank, Silver Hill, Moy Hall or Wallenford. Coffee grown elsewhere in the Blue Mountains or anywhere else in Jamaica cannot be called "Blue Mountain Coffee"....Sea Island get their JBM from Clydesdale estate...so is their coffee 'true' JBM ?

http://www.jamaicans.com/cooking/foods/bluemountaincoffee.shtml


----------



## RobD (May 2, 2012)

http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item500123.aspx will let you see the price and they are OK to deal with as i get a lot of my coffee from them, they have a few blue mountain beans from different places, the Australian sky berry is quite good, but thats just my taste







i love Javan so im no connoisseur


----------



## bluemountainlover (Aug 6, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> On eBay? I think you already have your answer.


yes i just wondered if anyone had actually heard of Lawes estate, or whether this is just made up.....i have done a fair bit of googling and could not find anything on Lawes estate......Clydesdale estate, Wallenford estate yes....but not Lawes.


----------



## bluemountainlover (Aug 6, 2012)

RobD said:


> http://www.anothercoffee.co.uk/products/item500123.aspx will let you see the price and they are OK to deal with as i get a lot of my coffee from them, they have a few blue mountain beans from different places, the Australian sky berry is quite good, but thats just my taste
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ill take a look cheers !


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

If you are going to buy JBM you probably shouldn't try to shop around too much. I'm no expert but I remember reading a little while ago that the requirements to use the JBM name have been relaxed in recent years meaning there are a lot of people trying to pass off poor coffee as special stuff.

The other thing to consider is that JBM has never won a world barista championship or a world brewers cup, so don't be afraid to see what some other roasters are offering for significantly cheaper, you might be surprised at what is out there!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bluemountainlover (Aug 6, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> If you are going to buy JBM you probably shouldn't try to shop around too much. I'm no expert but I remember reading a little while ago that the requirements to use the JBM name have been relaxed in recent years meaning there are a lot of people trying to pass off poor coffee as special stuff.
> 
> The other thing to consider is that JBM has never won a world barista championship or a world brewers cup, so don't be afraid to see what some other roasters are offering for significantly cheaper, you might be surprised at what is out there!


interesting thanks !


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Sound advise from Luke there. There are far 'better'(in my opinion) coffees out there for a fraction of the price of a genuine JBM, of course we all have our favorites and it is undeniably a unique coffee region but JBM is more of a novalty in coffee than a specialty.

Edit: I'm not saying it's not specialty for a second but I think the price is driven by the novelty factor.

Edit 2: I did recommend a supplier but I just spotted that they have started to sell Kopi Luwak again so I cannot recommend them.


----------



## fuller880 (Jul 4, 2012)

I am wondering why this coffee is regarded so good ,any thoughts ...

I've found a site selling it much cheaper and are contemplating buying some - should I ?

http://www.thecoffeebean-vanandroaster.co.uk/Fresh-Coffee.html

scroll down about halfway £5:00 250 g bag


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Well you should ask Andy about it, he's a member on here. Although that is a blend and not true Blue Mountain.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

mike 100 said:


> Coffee Bean Shop (http://www.coffeebeanshopltd.co.uk) stock it £27.45 per 250g plus post etc


Im sorry but no coffee can be worth paying that much for? Surely?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

I've not had JBM for about 6 years. I once had some that was really really good, smooth and subtle, and believe it or not it came from Whittards. All the other stuff I've had has been shite frankly.

I really don't know what is coming out of Jamaica these days, but I'm not really willing to pay those prices to find out, especially as there are so many amazing coffees out there.

What was it that you liked so much about it?


----------



## bluemountainlover (Aug 6, 2012)

Expobarista said:


> I've not had JBM for about 6 years. I once had some that was really really good, smooth and subtle, and believe it or not it came from Whittards. All the other stuff I've had has been shite frankly.
> 
> I really don't know what is coming out of Jamaica these days, but I'm not really willing to pay those prices to find out, especially as there are so many amazing coffees out there.
> 
> What was it that you liked so much about it?


ive not bought any from whitards but i do go to whitards in notts (england) quite a lot for their guatemalan elephant, thats real nice too. i dont really like my coffee overly strong so JBM did it for me in that respect. and it stuff i had (from Sea Island) really was good. never had it from anywhere else so i cant compare.

what are your recommendations then, maybe i could try these out ?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Well, there are loads to try. How about some Ethiopean coffees? I'll bet this stuff from HasBean is good for filter coffee:

http://www.hasbean.co.uk/products/Ethiopia-Kebel-Kercha-Sidamo-Guji-Natural.html

Maybe try some cental american coffees too. Big selection at HasBean.

(ps I wasnt recommending Whittards... I think there are better places to get coffee)


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

The Jamaican Blue Mountain coffee is widely regarded as fantastic coffee, largely down to the growing conditions - 5000 feet above sea level with continuous rainfall and excellent soil conditions. The Wallenford Estate coffee is the Rolls Royce of the Jamaican coffee - there are a lot of coffees grown at lower altitudes that are not as good, but still call themselves Jamaican Blue Mountain, so you have to be careful what you are getting.....it's not cheap!! My blend is exactly that, a blend, hence it is a lot cheaper BUT the taste is extremely close to the Wallenford Estate single origin stuff.

Hope this helps!!

Andy



fuller880 said:


> I am wondering why this coffee is regarded so good ,any thoughts ...
> 
> I've found a site selling it much cheaper and are contemplating buying some - should I ?
> 
> ...


----------



## dobber (Jun 22, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Im sorry but no coffee can be worth paying that much for? Surely?


Agreed maybe for a kilo? but 250g that's nuts oh plus delivery shocking ha ha


----------



## jeffw123 (Sep 5, 2012)

bluemountainlover said:


> ive not bought any from whitards but i do go to whitards in notts (england)


i see from your profile you are from nottingham. i myself am not from nottinhgam but i do go to uni there and there is a little coffee shop in the city centre that sells jamaican blue mountain coffee, you can have a cup of coffee or you can buy it in bags of 100g or 250g, it has only opened recently and i went in last week, its realy nice. i didnt have the jamaican blue, i had a costa rica honey or something like that (theyve got loads of beans and they grind whatever you want straight to cup). its called 'the coffee house of nottingham' and its on hurts yard....hope this helps good luck on your quest


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe you're genuine and nothing to do with the shop in Nottingham, but when I read the exact same post on two different forums it always makes me a bit suspicious that you're secretly trying to promote your new shop.


----------



## jeffw123 (Sep 5, 2012)

lookseehear said:


> Maybe you're genuine and nothing to do with the shop in Nottingham, but when I read the exact same post on two different forums it always makes me a bit suspicious that you're secretly trying to promote your new shop.


nope ! i was came accross both posts because i was on ebay and saw the 'lawes estate' jamaican blue mountain coffee, which looks very dodgy indeed...so i googled a bit, found the 2 posts and being the good citizen i am i replied.

suffice to say i will not be purchasing said lawes estate.


----------



## Puffinz (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi all,

As you can see I am new on here and only just getting into the real taste of fresh coffee.

My wife has been drinking JBM (on occasion) for many years since holidaying out there some 8 years ago and I have purchased beans for here a few times now from various sources, and all have been in her opinion 'Excellent'.

I have now purchased some 'Lawes Estate' beans from ebay (which is actually sold by 'Jacks Coffee shop' in Wheathampstead Hampshire). We have not opened them as yet as we still have some to use up. But I will let you know if in fact these are up to standard. Fingers crossed.


----------



## simmo3801 (Sep 27, 2012)

I was in Costco Edinburgh today and they're selling the Lawes Estate JBM in 453g bags for 19.99 no vat. Still seems a tad expensive when in my brief time on here and in possession of a coffee machine there are so many recommendations that are around 5 quid for 250g......


----------



## willowkevin (Dec 2, 2012)

Ha ha, the post that google linked to send me to this site! I usually treat myself to a pound of "Jablum" at christmas time, but the bag I bought via Ebay last year didn't taste anything like as nice as the previous years....

I'm going to try The Coffee Beans JBM blend this year and with what I've saved am trying some of their other beans!

Quite a result i thought!


----------



## bluemountaincoffee2013 (Feb 13, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

Our company, Blue Mountain Coffee (Europe) Limited, is the principal importer and representative of Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee in Europe, and our sister company, Sea Island Coffee, is the leading portal for rare and exotic coffees including Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee.

Our Blue Mountain Coffee Europe Limited website (google it) is the ultimate resource for finding out anything you wanted to know about Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee, but were too afraid to ask, including a video documentary, which also has Number 1 ranking on Youtube for the keyword: Jamaica Blue Mountain coffee.

If you have any questions, please feel free to email me or message me via this Forum.

Very best regards,

Guy Wilmot

Director

Blue Mountain Coffee (Europe) Limited



willowkevin said:


> Ha ha, the post that google linked to send me to this site! I usually treat myself to a pound of "Jablum" at christmas time, but the bag I bought via Ebay last year didn't taste anything like as nice as the previous years....
> 
> I'm going to try The Coffee Beans JBM blend this year and with what I've saved am trying some of their other beans!
> 
> Quite a result i thought!


----------

